

'Space Invaders' to Become Hollywood Movie - chopsueyar
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/space-invaders-video-game-headed-208968

======
bediger
That this plotless, flat, monochrome quarter siphon becomes a Major Hollywood
Movie proves that the US movie industry is morally, philosphically, ethically,
creatively and intellectually BANKRUPT.

"Conversely, coming up with a captivating universe, especially for video game
adaptations, is no easy task." At least they acknowledge that tie-ins are a
part of the "creative process" up front. Whoever said that is so ethically
challenged that he or she didn't even think of the possible effects that would
have on customers.

Feh.

